
Web 2.0 Programmer's Guide to HealthCare IT - vaibhavb
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEJOQUsyb0hvWndlNVBPNzdlcEwtU0E6MA
======
vaibhavb
I'm writing a short compilation of essays(<http://tinyurl.com/health20essays>)
which attempts to crystallize the currently changing HealthCare space and
offers introduction to various aspects of this vertical for an information
technology professional looking to familiarize himself/herself with this
domain.

In this survey I wanted to get early feedback if such a book will be useful,
or if you an expert in any of the area and would like to contribute part of a
chapter.

